# Plucking up courage!



## Daisy the Bongo (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello. Just found this site courtesy of a thread I was following on Facebook.
I’m still relatively new to campervanning and, as it’s just me and the dog, I’m not quite sure how I feel about wild camping yet! However with a planned four week tour of the South West coast pending I may not have any choice, plus I need to justify the cost of having a solar panel installed!


----------



## runnach (Aug 9, 2018)

Welcome aboard, Wilding is a bit like learning to swim !! ...that first breadth drives you mad thinking this that and the other. Once you have done it then wonder what you were worried about.

We have a few members down that way, a look in the POIs will give you ideas, and can check on google earth 

Most of all ....Have fun

Channa


----------



## saxonrosie (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi and welcome, the more you do the easier it becomes. Enjoy


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 9, 2018)

Daisy the Bongo said:


> Hello. Just found this site courtesy of a thread I was following on Facebook.
> I’m still relatively new to campervanning and, as it’s just me and the dog, I’m not quite sure how I feel about wild camping yet! However with a planned four week tour of the South West coast pending I may not have any choice, plus I need to justify the cost of having a solar panel installed!



glad you made it over here....  i think you'll like it:dance:


----------



## Nabsim (Aug 9, 2018)

Welcome aboard, as others just said just jump in 

Do you need solar at the moment? It may be you have enough power for what you need from when you move (running the engine). If you do need solar dont forget to check out our Alpha Battery discounts as I saved a lot on solar from them


----------



## The laird (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## mjvw (Aug 9, 2018)

Greetings enjoy the sound advice and good company.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 9, 2018)

You have seen the rest now join the best,welcome along and join in with the craic.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi and welcome along, get out and try wild camping


----------



## Dowel (Aug 11, 2018)

Daisy the Bongo said:


> However with a planned four week tour of the South West coast pending I may not have any choice, plus I need to justify the cost of having a solar panel installed!



Good luck, I am sure you will enjoy it. As a full member I expect you have already had a look at the POIs. I thought Full Membership was definitely worth the modest investment, and there will be members willing to help and advise on choice of POIs if needed.

Photonic Universe are another Solar supplier. No discounts that I am aware of but have a bigger range of panels etc and competitive prices. About to buy a panel for my van having seen good reports of their stuff on forums. May be worth a look?

Do you have a rising (popup) roof on your Bongo? Members will be happy to discuss the pros and cons of panels and controllers etc.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 11, 2018)

Welcome along.


----------



## Tes (Aug 13, 2018)

Hello :welcome:


----------



## izwozral (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi & welcome.


----------

